# DXO Sensor test: EOS M5



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M5-sensor-review-Made-for-mirrorless

You can't search for the M5 yet in the database, so I've put together a summary of the notables you might want to compare it against.

Just curious, anyone surprised by a dip in scores vs. the 80D? (Isn't it the same sensor? Wasn't sure.)

- A


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 28, 2017)

Huh, I would've expected basically the same results as the 80D. Goes to show best to wait for tests and reviews to be out before purchasing. (If those things matter to you). Could also just be another demonstration of DXO's "testing" abilities. Have to wait and see.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Huh, I would've expected basically the same results as the 80D. Goes to show best to wait for tests and reviews to be out before purchasing. (If those things matter to you). Could also just be another demonstration of DXO's "testing" abilities. Have to wait and see.



With sensors, I give DXO an 'it's better than nothing' benefit of the doubt as there are so few people out there doing that kind of work.

With _lenses_, however, I trust people who read tea leaves more. I liken DXO's lens scoring and their absurd writeups like it's a press conference for those who see alternate realities. Great for giggles.

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 1, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> With _lenses_, however, I trust people who read tea leaves more. I liken DXO's lens scoring and their absurd writeups like it's a press conference for those who see alternate realities. Great for giggles.
> 
> - A



You just have to look at their lens scores as non-independent. They are tied specifically to the body on which they were tested. For those who purchase lenses based on scoring, they can go find "the best" in a given range for their body. The usefulness ends there.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 1, 2017)

Locking this thread --> head here to discuss now that CR made a thread for it.

- A


----------

